# Bewerbung: duales Studium Medienproduktion



## SunnyLilly (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo an alle!

  Ich hoffe, das passt halbwegs hier in Forum...

  Also ich habe gleich nen ganzen Haufen Probleme, aber erstmal alles grob zusammengefasst: 
 Ich will im Oktober ein duales Studium an der BA-Dresden (Dipl.Informatik Fachrichtung Medienproduktion) anfangen; die nehmen mich, sobald ich einen Praxispartner gefunden hab. Ich kann mich bei Werbeagenturen und Druckereien bewerben. Die BA hat zwar auch eine Firmenliste, aber das ich in der Mini-Liste ne Stelle krieg, glaub ich nicht, deswegen muss ich Initiative ergreifen und mich auch bei Betrieben bewerben, die vielleicht noch nie was von dualem Studium gehört haben.


  Meine Fragen:


Wie auffällig kann ich das Deckblatt gestalten? (Soll man wohl eher nüchtern halten, aber das wär doch gleich ein Blick auf meine Fähigkeiten, oder?)
Soll ich Arbeitsproben reinlegen? (Initiativbewerbungen hält man sonst ja eher kurz, oder?)
Man hat mir empfohlen, gleich zu den Betrieben zu gehen, bei denen ich mich bewerben will. Hab ich das Bewerbungsschreiben da schon mit? Oder schreib ich das erst nachher? Arbeitsproben sollte ich mitnehmen, oder?
So, das wär erstmal das, was mir am meisten auf der Seele brennt, der Rest passt dann glaub ich absolut nicht mehr hier rein...
  Schon mal danke an alle, die sich erst durch den langen Text lesen und dann auch noch antworten . Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

  vlg, Tina


----------



## Kattandra (14. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich würde mein Deckblatt eher schlicht und elegant gestalten. Wenn Du Arbeiten von dir mit einreichen möchtest, kannst Du ja damit zeigen, welche Fähigkeiten Du hast! Mein Deckblatt war einfarbig und sehr schlicht. Ich glaube dabei ist es vorallem wichtig, dass das Ganze ordentlich aussieht und Seriösität zeigt. Beim Lebenslauf habe ich statt "Lebenslauf" als Obertitel "Werdegang" geschrieben und die Buchstaben "Wer..." etwas größer gemacht. Darunter dann meinen Namen und meine Adresse geschrieben. Also lieber bei der Bewerbung schlicht bleiben und dafür deine besten Arbeiten mit einreichen.

Gruß, Kathrin


----------



## SunnyLilly (14. Januar 2005)

Die Idee klingt ja total abgefahren  Wo genau hast du dich denn beworben, wenn ich fragen darf?
  Also beim Deckblatt eher monochromatisch und blass bleiben *aufschreib* 

  lg, Tina


----------



## Kattandra (17. Januar 2005)

Ich habe mich bei allen möglichen Betrieben in Essen als Mediengestalterin beworben- nur leider etwas zu spät. Dann habe ich durch ganz viel Glück noch einen Praktikumsplatz (wollte eigentlich eine Ausbildung anfangen) bekommen. Bin jetzt seit 5 Monaten bei dem Betrieb ullmann media in Dortmund. Wir machen hauptsächlich Printmedien für Gastronomieläden. Jetzt nochmal zum Deckblatt: einfarbig auf jeden Fall und halt schön ordentlich. Schlicht und elegant. Darauf gehen viele ab  Viel Erfolg dann noch! Grüße, Kathrin


----------



## SunnyLilly (18. Januar 2005)

so vielleicht?
  Hab nur noch keine Ahnung, wie ich die Firma da mit unterbringe, weil ich die gleich hier direkt ansprechen wollte... oder is das ungünstig?
   Gehören da noch Infos drauf?
   (is natürlich qualitätsmäßig nich so toll, musst es zum reinstellen runterrechnen lassen)


----------



## Lukas (20. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht, aber zu verspielt. Ich würde nicht mit Schatten arbeiten und würde das Deckblatt nicht so krass "bunt" machen und mehr weiße Flächen nutzen.

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## SunnyLilly (20. Januar 2005)

Hi 

   Auweia... und ich dacht, es wär jugendlich-elegant...is es wirklich gleich verspielt... :-( Weiß kann ich nun aber gar net leiden... So besser? (die Farbigkeit woll ich eh noch probieren)

   lg, Tina


----------



## Kattandra (21. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich würde etwas weniger Farbe anwenden...nicht so intensiv, etwas blasser. Und das Wort "Bewerbung" mit der Einrahmung um ein gutes Drittel kleiner. Also so würde ich es machen.
Will dich ja nicht kritisieren oder so, aber ich denke das es so doch zu stark ins Auge fällt...
Ansonsten ist es schon ganz gut. Und "verspielt" würde ich auch nicht sagen  
Setz mal auf jeden Fall den nächsten Entwurf rein....lg, Kathrin


----------

